# I want to catch a 50 lb striped bass



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

This isn't going to hit home quite as well here on an Ohio board, since many of you will not have known a truly obsessed coastal striper fisherman. But for the most part, I think this will resonate with any serious fisherman.

Enjoy. To me, this was crap your pants, drink through your nose kind of funny: 

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7132093/


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

A friend of mine just moved to Austin, TX.

The closest striper population to him is actually located in a tailrace below a dam... and when they catch them...they throw them on the bank. Never return them to the water.

40 & 50 lb. pest fish. It's crazy. 


They eat the trout down there & everyone hates them. I tied him that rainbow trout fly in the "what have you been tying" thread.


http://www.jerskine.com/2006/12/guadalupe-striper-several-people-have.shtml


Check out the top 50 fish from TX! 3 of the top 5 are from the Guadalupe river, which he is close to.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/programs/fishrecords/freshwater/top50_striped.phtml




Told him to get to it!


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

LOL! My wife totally relates to it, my son said whats so funny about wanting to catch a 50 pound striped bass? Who knows maybe even a 60 pounder.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> A friend of mine just moved to Austin, TX.
> 
> The closest striper population to him is actually located in a tailrace below a dam... and when they catch them...they throw them on the bank. Never return them to the water.
> 
> 40 & 50 lb. pest fish. It's crazy.



Those are some beasts. To me, they look much fatter than the coastal migratory fish we got in Connecticut. On the one hand, that could make them fight harder. On the other hand, being a migratory saltwater fish might make those fight harder.

That's a hypothesis somebody (like me) should test...


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Andrew Stoehr said:


> That's a hypothesis somebody (like me) should test...


Do you have a van-staal 250 with powerpro line?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Andrew Stoehr said:


> Those are some beasts. To me, they look much fatter than the coastal migratory fish we got in Connecticut. On the one hand, that could make them fight harder. On the other hand, being a migratory saltwater fish might make those fight harder.
> 
> That's a hypothesis somebody (like me) should test...



Concerning river hybrids, I have found that the fresher 4-7 lb fish moving up river fight much harder than the fatter 9 & 10 lb fish that have been in the river for a while... 

I'd have to agree with your hypothesis, though I am still testing it each day>


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Do you have a van-staal 250 with powerpro line?


And a custom G. Loomis rod...


I guess I have completely lost my ****


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

haha, suppose so.

Well, there's only one way to celebrate. You should chase big striped bass. lol.


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Do you have a van-staal 250 with powerpro line?


That sounds like a diease.


----------

